# 404 NGIX error



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2011)

*404 NGINX error*

I made a patch that copies a fresh copy of the windows "hosts" file to your PC. I made this after work on a PC i had to do that got the error below. After some searching on the net it turns out that this error is most commonly a modified hosts file resulting in certain sites being blocked.





























EDIT: fixed some cosmetic stuff.

EDIT: 
Final Update 
Now supports XP-win 7 
Cosmetic Fixes
Cleans up after itself.
added the option to reboot automatically


----------



## qubit (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 5, 2011)

nginx (there is an n before the x) is a web server software like apache or iis.

my guess is that the hosts file redirects you to a specific web server on the internet where nginx is installed. that web server somehow can't find what you are looking for and gives you its error message


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2011)

i knew about the n but i was to tired last night to fix it ill probably do it after a cup of coffee.

the PC i was working on had weird variations of the sites that didnt work. For example the PC couldnt access the big search engines. When I looked at the host file. It had what looked like variations of those sites from diffirent countries. So google would throw an error. but the host file would say stuff like fr.google.com, uk.google.com, CN.google.com etc.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2011)

fixed it and centered the text a little better.


----------

